# Ansteckmicro für Dt 990 pro Beyerdynamic



## BOMBER2 (15. Dezember 2019)

*Ansteckmicro für Dt 990 pro Beyerdynamic*

Hey leuts, 

ich hab mir die Tage mal ein  Dt 990 pro von Beyerdynamic gegönnt da mir immer wieder gesagt wurde das der sound bei "normalen" nicht gaming Kopfhörern viel besser ist als bei z.B. so razor - Gamingheadsets. Ich bin mit dem Teil auch echt zufrieden (auch wenn mich der sound im Vergleich zu Headsets jetzt auch nicht umhaut..) allerdings ist es so ganz ohne Micro schon blöd beim online spielen. Mir wurde also eine Ansteckmicro Kofhörer Kombination empfohlen nur bin ich mir total unsicher was man da nimmt. Ich finde kaum tests zur Alltagstauglichkeit von den Teilen und Preislich liegen die von 10 Euro bis über 300(!!!!).Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte und kann mir ein günstiges und gutes Ansteckmicro empfehlen? Ideal fände ich eines das man an das dt 9900 irgendwo anstecken kann, also eines das man nicht irgendwo an die Kleidung stecken muss.  Ich brauche keinen Oberklassesound beim micro, ich möchte einfach nur klar und ohne rauschen im ts verständlich sein.    

im Voraus danke für die Hilfe und schöne Feiertage euch allen


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du das Mikro direkt am Kopfhörer befestigen möchtest, gibt es eigentlich nur das Antlion Modmic (in mehreren Versionen) oder, neuerdings, eine ähnliche Lösung von Audio-Technica, das ATGM2.

Wenn du zufällig eine Tischlampe mit beweglichem Arm am Schreibtisch hast, könntest du diese aber auch als Mikrofonarm missbrauchen und zB ein Samson Go Mic anklipsen.


----------



## BOMBER2 (15. Dezember 2019)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn du das Mikro direkt am Kopfhörer befestigen möchtest, gibt es eigentlich nur das Antlion Modmic (in mehreren Versionen) oder, neuerdings, eine ähnliche Lösung von Audio-Technica, das ATGM2.
> 
> Wenn du zufällig eine Tischlampe mit beweglichem Arm am Schreibtisch hast, könntest du diese aber auch als Mikrofonarm missbrauchen und zB ein Samson Go Mic anklipsen.



Hm also die sind vom Preis her natürlich schon happig. Ich habe eine laute Mechanische Tastatur und meine Kollegen beschweren sich das sie im ts immer das Geklicke hören von den Schaltern deshalb wollte ich das mikro lieber weit weg am Headset festmachen. aber 50 bzw 70 euro zahl ich dafür ned. hast du(oder sonst jemand)  Erfahrung mit der soundqauli wenn man so ein billiges 10 euro teil an der Kleidung festmacht?  ist das noch erträglich oder sollte man das lassen?


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2019)

Jo, günstig ist leider was anderes. Mechanische Tastatur und Mausklicken sind leider auch bei Headsets oft zu hören.

Also, für'n Zehner würde ich ein Ansteckmikro schon ausprobieren.


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2019)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Hm also die sind vom Preis her natürlich schon happig.


Eine günstigere Alternative wäre das *V-Moda BoomPro*.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Soundqualität dem des ModMics ähnlich. Sind beide gut.

Etwas nervig fand ich bei dem V-Moda die Fernbedienung. Ist recht schwer und klobig, hat aber wenigstens einen Clip.
Dafür braucht man nicht ein weiteres Kabel, wie bei dem Modmic.

Edit: Der Tipp ergibt mit dem Kopfhörer keinen Sinn.


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Eine günstigere Alternative wäre das *V-Moda BoomPro*.
> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Soundqualität dem des ModMics ähnlich. Sind beide gut.
> 
> Etwas nervig fand ich bei dem V-Moda die Fernbedienung. Ist recht schwer und klobig, hat aber wenigstens einen Clip.
> Dafür braucht man nicht ein weiteres Kabel, wie bei dem Modmic.



Das BoomPro finde ich auch gut, leider braucht es ja einen Kopfhörer mit abnehmbaren 3.5mm-Klinke-Kabel.


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2019)

Ah, mein Fehler. Danke für den fixen Hinweis!

Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass das bei dem geht.
Hochwertigere Kopfhörer ohne abnehmbares Kabel habe ich bisher nicht gekauft.


----------

